# Who makes the most quietest shifter for 2005 gto, that works well



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thinking about replacing shifter (manual) 6 speed, too many choices out there, I am mostly concerned about noise (gear whine) but also want a shifter that works much better than factory, POS, ThanksB]*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

torrid red sap said:


> *Thinking about replacing shifter (manual) 6 speed, too many choices out there, I am mostly concerned about noise (gear whine) but also want a shifter that works much better than factory, POS, ThanksB]*


*

GMM Rip shifter or race shifter is your best bet. Many negatives on the Hurst and B&M but no negatives on the GMM rip. I have a GMM Rip not the race shifter.... you'll love it. Its worth the cost.*


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thanks, but what about noise? (Gear whine) I understand that the trade off is noise due to rip shifter being directly connected to gearbox and not having noise isolation, like factory POS , rubber ducky shifter!*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

torrid red sap said:


> *Thanks, but what about noise? (Gear whine) I understand that the trade off is noise due to rip shifter being directly connected to gearbox and not having noise isolation, like factory POS , rubber ducky shifter!*


 

Cobra Bob's T-56 gasket. I purchased and installed it. I have no vibration and no noise. 

This is the way to go. 

Cobra Bob 03-04 Cobra T-56 PLUS Shifter Gasket Set - Cobra Bob Shifter Gaskets - Shifters, Handles & Knobs - Transmission - 2003-2004 - Ford SVT Cobra - Vehicle Selector - Shop Now


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have gear whine with my GMM. I recently put in a Tick brass shifter cup to replace a cracked plastic one (that's what the shifter ball goes into in the transmission). I get a brief buzzing sound under acceleration at 1,700 RPM but that's not because of the shifter. FWIW it has made the shifter absolutely rock solid. I'm surprised at the difference.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

When i was shopping for a shifter i wanted to get the best one. After hours of research I narrowed it down to GMM and MGW-P. After another half an hour of reading I got the MGW-P. I have it for more than 10k miles and am very happy. And there is no noise at all. Actually there was some noise for the first 100miles after install but now its quiet. 
I don't drag race but I do a lot of canyon driving which requires a lot of shifting and have never missed a gear or put it in the wrong one like with the stock shifter. 
No personal experience with the GMM though. The other shifters I have tried are only the stock and B&M and the MGW-P is way better.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a nice shifter. The direct connect type like GMM and MGW-P just come to centering spring strength. They are just a freely pivoting lever with all the gate action internal in the trans.


----------

